# Defeated Creek, Carthage, Tn



## titanizer (Feb 28, 2009)

1st camping trip of the season. Defeated Creek in Carthage, Tn. No less than 5 Outbacks here=Loft, 5vr, 26RL?, anyone out there online. In #73 come on down and chat.


----------

